# PCE vs WS2357



## mistysintra (10 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

Caros colegas de fórum, 

acabo de me registar, pois estou em processo de selecção de estação meteo. 
Procuro algo de gama média (até 150€), com capacidade de registo autónomo, ligação a PC e possibilidade de partilha de dados online.

Da investigação que efectuei aqui no fórum percebi que cumprindo estes requisitos existem duas escolhas frequentes: a PCE FW20 e a WS2357.

Dado que fiquei com a impressão que são essencialmente equivalentes em termos de funcionalidades. A pergunta que faço é se é realmente indiferente instalar qualquer uma delas.

Será que algum dos colegas que opera uma ou outra me poderá comentar sobre os pontos mais negativos e positivos que tem encontrado das suas estações? Existe algum aspecto em particular que eu deva priveligiar na escolha da estação?

Muito obrigado desde já.

Nuno


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Eu tenho uma WS2357 que se tem revelado uma estação meteorológica muito boa, já que se encontra a funcionar há quase 2 anos. O único senão é o wireless não ser de grande fiabilidade, embora seja um problema crónico destas estações de entrada de gama, sendo as transmissões através de cabo muito mais fiáveis.


----------



## mistysintra (12 Dez 2010 às 09:56)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Eu tenho uma WS2357 que se tem revelado uma estação meteorológica muito boa, já que se encontra a funcionar há quase 2 anos. O único senão é o wireless não ser de grande fiabilidade, embora seja um problema crónico destas estações de entrada de gama, sendo as transmissões através de cabo muito mais fiáveis.



Caro Pedro, 

muito obrigado pelo seu feedback.

cumprimentos, 
Nuno


----------

